
How Tencent PCG Uses Apache Kafka to Handle 10T+ Messages per Day - rmoff
https://www.confluent.io/blog/tencent-kafka-process-10-trillion-messages-per-day/
======
propogandist
[https://twitter.com/jsrailton/status/1258391908319137797](https://twitter.com/jsrailton/status/1258391908319137797)

>WeChatApp spies on the content that all users send to each other, including
Americans. The results are fed into their censorship of Chinese users.

[https://citizenlab.ca/2020/05/we-chat-they-
watch/](https://citizenlab.ca/2020/05/we-chat-they-watch/)

